# sic syc



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

found this in a pile hmmm i think it would make a nice work bench what do you think roy or maybe a picnic table


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2012)

Don't really know but I think it would be too soft for bench and I would question durability for outdoor use????


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

ill plane her down and see what shes got .looks solid though :dunno::dunno:


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

Get a 16p nail or a pencil and jab around. Good looking stuf. Even if it's got some punk you can whack those sections up for stabilization and make pens/knife scales/gun grips/bottle stoppers/extremely small houses etc.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Get a 16p nail or a pencil and jab around. Good looking stuf. Even if it's got some punk you can whack those sections up for stabilization and make pens/knife scales/gun grips/bottle stoppers/extremely small houses etc.



thanks will do


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Get a 16p nail or a pencil and jab around. Good looking stuf. Even if it's got some punk you can whack those sections up for stabilization and make pens/knife scales/gun grips/bottle stoppers/extremely small houses etc.
> ...



lol maybe not house but i might be able to ad on to my shed:rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



dont see any real bad punky stuff either way sell & trade a little hoard the rest ,dam what have i become a hoarder those nuts i laugh at on tv no thats not me cant be i need couseling /detox/ medication somthing let me get the yellow pages out lets see wood sycologist yep thats it make appointment right after i plane some wood: wacko3: man i better start feeding that boy buying wood with the food money lol


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 15, 2012)

Nice score dave! Is that you in the picture? If it is.....pull your pants up, put on some proper shoes and ditch the slippers... Oh and EAT SOMETHING!:rotflmao3: Only guy I know that can hide behind a picket fence:lolol: If you look at my side profile I look like a tree with a burl


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol maybe not house but i might be able to ad on to my shed:rotflmao3:



I was just seeing if you were paying attention. "Extremely small houses" i.e. the size of pens, bottle stoppers, etc. I have a dry (and silly) sense of humor I go overboard with it I know. You're stuck with me though. :wacko1: 



woodtickgreg said:


> Nice score dave! Is that you in the picture?...



That's one of his sons and the way they hunt and fish there's not reason to be skinny except they work like mules and hunt like dogs my kind of peeps. 

:lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (May 15, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice score dave! Is that you in the picture? If it is.....pull your pants up, put on some proper shoes and ditch the slippers... Oh and EAT SOMETHING!:rotflmao3: Only guy I know that can hide behind a picket fence:lolol: If you look at my side profile I look like a tree with a burl



lol nope thats my youngest boy and hes the cheif you would think he would be fat:rotflmao3:


----------



## NeilYeag (May 16, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> found this in a pile hmmm i think it would make a nice work bench what do you think roy or maybe a picnic table



Boxes, Boxes Boxes, that is what this material was destined for. Really nice stuff. Enjoy.

Neil


----------

